# Disassembly Tool(s)



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 12, 2006)

Some time back, a member inquired some advise regarding disassembly methods for recouping pen parts. I use my drill press (power off) as a RAM for releasing pen parts from my pen blanks when something goes wrong and I must remove them. I don't use pin chucks but rather use common rods that are a smaller diameter than the brass pen tubes. 

In summary, insert the appropriately sized rod in the DP chuck.Use downward pressure into the pen blank. Use a bottom riser or stack brass washers that allow the pen part being salvaged to 'drop' in the hole. Visualize and follow the pictorial sequence and I think you will understand the working concept. This method was passed on to me by Eagle (very helpful when he wanted to be).


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2006)

I can't see how this will work on a finished pen though.

It is easy if your pen is like a blank or anything that is super proud of the kit.  It will work on disasembling the tranny of slimline and 7mm euro (or something similar) but that is it.  Why go this route if you had the others disassembled another way to begin with?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 13, 2006)

The tranny is the tricky part for removal and this method works well. Removing the finial and tip will work fine with the transfer punch (blow) method. Or in my case I use a steel rod and whack out the tip with the force of a hammer. The DP method woeks for me as evidenced by the number of 'trannys' that are in my spare parts drawer.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2006)

You said tranny is tricky to disassemble...have you had problems when disassembling it with the usual rod and whack method?

I don't have much experience with disassembly (only 3 to date) and never had any problems but maybe I am just lucky?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 13, 2006)

Tranny removal proved to be impossible for me using the transfer punches. The DP is the only thing that has worked for me and have not lost a single tranny with this method.

-Peter-


----------



## Pipes (Apr 24, 2006)

I got some LONG punches from HF and I have a couple a the tools sold just for this the long punches work as good IF not better and were only $6.95 at HF 


http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)

Unlike Dario, I disassembled more than my share of pens, particularly in my first 6 months.  I use the HF punches exclusive and the "whackit" method of disassembly.  It has worked on just about every kit I've made and without destroying any of the components.  Thankfully, I've not had to disassemble an Emperor. [8D]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm getting close to having to do that Lou...any thoughts before I give it a "whack"?  I'm not happy with the fit on my personal Emperor, and want to throw it back on the lathe.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)

The nice thing about the emporer is that it only has 4 components to knock out and they are all on opposite ends.  Take off all of the removable parts (nib holder, tail piece).  Turn a dowel to barely fit inside the centerband.  Hold onto the barrel with a nonslip whatever (rubber jar openers work real well).  Set the dowel into the cap and give it a series of sharp whacks.  It make take more than you are use to due to the length of the insert.  Once the finial/clip is removed, turn another dowel to fit down to the plastic guide/centerband and follow the same procedures.  This is a REAL long insert, so expect quite a few whacks.  Repeat the same procedure with the lowel barrel.  Since all of the fittings on the lower barrel are shorter than those on the upper barrel, it should take as much effort.  Remember, you are not pounding these pieces, but giving them sharp smacks. (I took a Gent apart like this.  It took a couple of minutes, but I saved the kit!) [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2006)

Jim, I recently had to disassemble an Emperor (African Blackwood)... I noticed that the cap cracked on me when I was about to install the CB. Apparently it cracked when I pressed the finial on. And it went on quite easily. I still don't know how that happened. Anyway, I used my handy dandy HF transfer punch set and it worked perfectly. Just use the tightest fitting punch you can for each part and you should be fine.


----------



## alparent (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm pretty new to pen turning and I only disassembled one pen to date (an El Grande).
The one thing I've learned is when your "wacking" at the punch with a piece of oak 1x2....
don't "wack" your hand or it will get red and swell up!  I know!  [xx(][]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I was planning on trying the HF punches, but in the past I've had trouble with them hitting the little dimple/rivet in the finial on the Jr. Gent's and raising it above where it should be.  I don't want that to happen with the Emperor!  I think I may take the time to turn a few custom cylinders so I can add an indentation in the end to avoid the rivet.


----------

